# Anti-crime charity to take over NHS fraud hotline



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2013)

A CRIME-FIGHTING charity is taking over the running of an NHS Scotland whistleblower's service aimed at detecting fraud.

Crimestoppers is to be given the role at the NHS Scotland Counter Fraud Services Hotline in a pilot. It enables people in and outside the health service to tip off the authorities about fraud.

It also provides an external 'whistleblowing service' available to both the public and private sectors, which will be taking information on behalf of the NHS hotline from today.

The NHS hopes the involvement of Crimestoppers can ensure that appropriate anti-fraud measures are in place to reduce any risk of wrong-doing.

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/health/anti-crime-charity-to-take-over-nhs-fraud-hotline.21969485


----------

